# i love the gusenberg sweeper on gta v



## Skywalker og jb (May 26, 2014)

So on GTA v there's this machine gun called the gusenberg sweeper and it's the best gun on the game to me absolute killing machine in real life its called the Thompson sub machine gun I guess but on this game its wonderful I'm pretty sure you GTA v players know what I'm talking about


----------



## Skywalker og jb (May 26, 2014)

please dont quote spammers


----------



## Letstrip (May 26, 2014)

Skywalker og jb said:


> So on GTA v there's this machine gun called the gusenberg sweeper and it's the best gun on the game to me absolute killing machine in real life its called the Thompson sub machine gun I guess but on this game its wonderful I'm pretty sure you GTA v players know what I'm talking about


Yeah the tommy on gta v is the best  Happy they added it


----------



## Skywalker og jb (May 26, 2014)

Purple pussy, purple power, black poison, Thai pot dude u suck at making fake names for your fake advertisements I know every strain you can't fool me and I don't think you can fool anyone else on this site either


----------



## sunni (May 26, 2014)

Skywalker og jb said:


> Purple pussy, purple power, black poison, Thai pot dude u suck at making fake names for your fake advertisements I know every strain you can't fool me and I don't think you can fool anyone else on this site either


its jsut spam and its usually robot generated relax a little its all goodi took care of it


----------

